# Any informal clubs in NE Scotland?



## sazzaa (18 Sep 2013)

Have had a scan around and found a few serious looking ones which only seem to have blokes in them, so I doubt I could keep up. Would be nice to go out on rides with other people at some point though!


----------



## screenman (18 Sep 2013)

Read all the other posts on clubs and you may find your perception of the one's you have looked at is wrong.


----------



## sazzaa (18 Sep 2013)

I haven't seen any in my area posted about on here!


----------



## screenman (18 Sep 2013)

Most cycling clubs are the same a total mix of all sorts with only a few being serious and fast.


----------



## screenman (18 Sep 2013)

Something like this?

http://www.deeside.org/training.html


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Sep 2013)

sazzaa said:


> Have had a scan around and found a few serious looking ones which only seem to have blokes in them, so I doubt I could keep up. Would be nice to go out on rides with other people at some point though!


Hi!
You are right, riding in company is great fun and a way to push yourself harder.
Here in Glasgow us cycling ladies have a Meetup group, the Belles on Bikes.
I've done a quick search, there seems not to be a cycling meetup group near you, maybe you could start one!
For more info on how to go about it, email Victoria, the Belles founder, details on the linked page.
Many girls started on the group's more sedate rides, progressing then to join local road cycling clubs, with the guys, yes 
Good luck!


----------



## sazzaa (18 Sep 2013)

screenman said:


> Something like this?
> 
> http://www.deeside.org/training.html



Yeah that seems to be my only reasonable option, but it's still a good hour or so drive away... Loving the sound of the Glasgow one, wish I lived a bit further south now!


----------



## screenman (18 Sep 2013)

You may find that if you contact them there will be members living near you, my club is 20 miles from where I live but there are maybe a dozen members living a lot closer than that.

Try it, what have you got to lose?


----------



## sazzaa (19 Sep 2013)

Never actually thought about that. Good plan.


----------



## Fubar (7 Oct 2013)

sazzaa said:


> Have had a scan around and found a few serious looking ones which only seem to have blokes in them, so I doubt I could keep up. Would be nice to go out on rides with other people at some point though!


 
You could always devise a CC Ecosse ride, post it in the Informal Rides section and see who turns up! If the ride sounds good enough you might even get a few of the Central Belters coming along...

There are also RV rides (I forget what the RV stands for) - i.e. On Saturday I'll be at x cafe around x time if anyone wants to meet me there and cycle x direction for x hours etc, etc.


----------



## Louch (17 Oct 2013)

If you build a cc Ecosse ride, they will come.....even when the event organisers don't!


----------



## Noodley (17 Oct 2013)

Deeside is a good club, membership well spread out.
Ythan (rhymes with Python) CC also a good club


----------



## Trull (16 Feb 2014)

There's also the local CTC DA - Grampian caters for steady riders.


----------

